# Pretty Funny



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

You know your local Intel Folks when we can carry on a conversation by ourselves with no necessary input from anyone else... :doh:  >:{


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Too much time in the Dungeon with the chicken bones and the Ouija board; we're jsut glad to have someone else to talk to ;)


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

lol.. too true.. too true.


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't believe I married an MI geek :doh:

That's almost worse than a band geek :eek:


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

But not QUITE as bad as an Infantry geek (oo, crossthread points, go me!)  

Love you... ;)


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

Mav said:


> But not QUITE as bad as an Infantry geek (oo, crossthread points, go me!)



Riiiight...  Because EVERYONE loves MI and wants to be MI, not the Infantry...  Oh wait, that's right... :doh:


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

lol ;) 

Everybody wants to be Infantry.. :) Not everybody has the guts or FIDO attitude to actually be Infantry ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Some people start off Infantry, then realize they don't want to be a bullet sponge their whole career ;)


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

mara said:


> Some people start off Infantry, then realize they don't want to be a bullet sponge their whole career ;)



And they become 96Rs, lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mav said:


> And they become 96Rs, lol



You're dating yourself a little there...


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

mara said:


> You're dating yourself a little there...



Oh yeah... I forgot. :doh:


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

mara said:


> Some people start off Infantry, then realize they don't want to be a bullet sponge their whole career ;)



And others start off as Infantry enlisted, go officer but aren't sure whether they want Infantry or MI, but then over time, as they talk to MI officers mroe and more, realize that MI is weird... ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Max Power said:


> And others start off as Infantry enlisted, go officer but aren't sure whether they want Infantry or MI, but then over time, as they talk to MI officers mroe and more, realize that MI is weird... ;)



LOL.  Well, when you get force-branched Chem Corps don't come crying to me about how you wish you were MI.


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

mara said:


> LOL.  Well, when you get force-branched Chem Corps don't come crying to me about how you wish you were MI.


Oh Jesus H Christ, almost anything but Chemical.  One of our good friends is my old Bn's CHEMO, I wouldn't wish that on anyone.  Endless CRC, USR, and S-3 (had enough of S-3 for a while).

Chem MIGHT be better than Transportation, Quartermaster, and the like.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Almost anything?  I can't think of any branch I'd want less than Chem Corps (no disrespect to any Chem Corps members out there).


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

AG, Finance, Transportation, Quartermaster, and possibly Ordnance all rate with or above Chemical in terms of distaste for me.

CA branches are at the top, CS in the middle, and CSS the bottom, in general.


----------

